# Brilliant-Paul Whitehouse is a genius...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait until the very end when he does Evan Davies...






Cheers

Rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


>


I nearly pissed myself when his eyes crossed... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Quality :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Charlie


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

